# November 25-27 proxy HO drag race



## dave632 (Jun 24, 2016)

Here are the rules for all 3 classes that will be run in November:

All classes will be run at 20V max 4 cars per class.

AFX Pro stock outlaw.
AFX magnetraction and non magnetraction cars 3 or 4 gear with up to 2 traction magnets, Any factory arm
including mean green etc. 5.5 ohm minimum, any wheel tire combo, ceramic motor mags, braid and shunts allowed.
Hard plastic or resin bodies only.

2.5 OHM inline modified:
Is one of the classes that we will run. Any inline chassis running a hard plastic or resin body, no lexan. Any motor or traction magnet, any tire or gear, wheelie bars, braid and shunts allowed. Bodies must be mounted solidly in this class as speeds will hit 30+ mph.

The mildest class will be AW/AFX super stock 14 OHM arm with or without magnetraction, stock type ceramic motor mags, 3 or 4 gear chassis any wheel tire combo. T jets will also be allowed to run in this class with a minimum 14 ohm arm and any size tires they want. A single traction magnet will be allowed on all these cars since some already come with them. Wheelie bars are an option since they stabilize the cars quite a bit and avoid de slots most of the time.

Anyone wanting to challenge the King of the strip cars, (your pick of 4 I have), to a challenge race is welcome. Also open to track record attempts at 20V. If you want to run at 26V you can but I cannot insure the cars will survive stopping at that voltage. Have stopped OK at 60+ MPH. My estimate is somewhere around 80 MPH would be hit at that voltage.


----------



## dave632 (Jun 24, 2016)

Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!! Who remembers that on TV?
Here are a 57 Chevy Nomad and a Studebaker on my track leaving wheels up.



Here is a Camaro I had doing it in full size:


----------



## dave632 (Jun 24, 2016)

*Super Tires to sponsor proxy drag race...*

Great news for the upcoming Smoky Mountain event.
Nick at SUPER TIRES contacted me and wants to sponsor the event. All racers will receive several new sets of SUPER TIRES with the return of their cars. 


Old Mech has also stepped in and is sending in decals for all the racers.

Thanks for your support,
Dave


----------



## dave632 (Jun 24, 2016)

Here are the first cars thru the gate for the HO drag race:

MVC-015S by Dave Vince, on Flickr

These two cars will run in the Inline stock race. The Vette is powered by a Super G+ and the Dodge is and AFX G+.

This is his entry in the Pro Stock Outlaw list and class races:
These cars are powered by AFX magnatraction or non magnatraction chassis. LIST racers must run this chassis but for my PSO CLASS races T jets and 4 gears are allowed.

MVC-018S by Dave Vince, on Flickr

Here are my entries for the PSO and 2.5 classes. I am not competing in the Inline stock or Super Stock classes:

MVC-025S by Dave Vince, on Flickr

The 2 55 Chevys are powered by BSRT chassis with 2.5 ohm arms. The 57 Nomad is the list racer and the 2 trucks with AFX chassis are running in the PSO class.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

any more entries arrive yet Dave?


----------



## dave632 (Jun 24, 2016)

Al there was no response on this site so I did not post any more here. SCI had over 5000 views on the drag race thread.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

duly noted


----------

